# Smith and Wesson 357 Model 66 reference number??



## JWRowe44

can anybody help me figure out roughly what year my revolver was produced? Got it from my mom tonight. Was her Uncles, who gave it to my grandpa before he passed. Then my mom got it from my grandpa before he passed. Apparently there is no reference guide online for these?

serial #4k15xxx

Thanks in advance :mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333

My copy of the Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson shows a year of 1973 for 4K1628 thru 4K54104

Note that this reference isn't exact. It just gets you in the ballpark.


----------



## DJ Niner

According to my old copy of "The History of Smith & Wesson", that serial number range for K-frames was used in 1973.

I am unaware of any online guide for this type of S&W info, but some manufacturers have it on their websites (Ruger comes to mind).


----------



## DJ Niner

Well, that'll teach me to type faster.

Whoda thunk I'd have competition at this time of night/morning?

Mornin', Bruce!


----------



## JWRowe44

hey thanks guys. I had a feeling it was in the 70's since it's been passed around so much. The gun is actually in good physical shape, outside wise atleast. Going to get into it and give a good cleaning/oiling to make sure everything works mechanically. Not a bad revolver to inherit eh? And it looks good sitting next to my Sig Pro 2022 40 cal LOL


----------



## rex

They are a nice piece,congrats.If it's been shot alowith 357s,have the endshake in the cylender checked out,it's easily fixed with shims.I don't know how much full on 357s they can handle,but the K frame isn't as robust as the N and later L frame 357s.If you can't push the cylender foward and back she's still fine.Wouldn't hurt to check the timing also.Good piece though,enjoy it.


----------

